# Best socket organizers I’ve found



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I am in no way affiliated with this company, but these are by far the best socket trays I've ever used. Not cheap but neither is losing a $20 socket cuz the magnet tray couldn't hold it.

https://mechanicstimesavers.com/pages/lock-a-sockets


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have some very similar , maybe the same that came from Lowes. They work very well.


----------

